# O2 Sensors



## escrap (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I know this topic has been discussed here already and have been reading up on it, 


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7364&hilit=o2+sensors 

However the pictures are not with the thread anymore. With this being said, I was contacted today with someone who had about 400 O2 sensors. They stated they only wanted about 20 bucks for them but i thought i would consult and this great forum. Rusty i know you were doing an experiment with them, are you able to provide some of the pictures you had obtained. Also would it even be worth the 20.00 to pay for them. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 3, 2010)

$20 each?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 3, 2010)

I had a quote of $2 per lb a while back.That worked out to .25 cents each.

Jim


----------



## escrap (Dec 3, 2010)

No he wanted twenty for all of them, But jimdoc from your comment i think it would probably be worth it. I guess they are just like cats in the sense that it is the ceramics you want?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes,except they are more difficult to open and remove the ceramic part.

Jim


----------



## escrap (Dec 3, 2010)

Jimdoc i would assume the wire that comes off them is just your standard copper wire as well.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes,some looks silver or tin coated,but I just throw it in with my insulated wire.The ceramics are where all the value is coated inside and out.

I haven't processed any yet,still in the accumulating phase.It would be
nice to line up a decent supply to start testing, and then processing.

Jim


----------



## rusty (Dec 3, 2010)

escrap said:


> Hey guys, I know this topic has been discussed here already and have been reading up on it,
> 
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7364&hilit=o2+sensors
> ...



Twenty for the lot - Buy.

It only take a minute to cut them open with the lathe, just clean out your swarf tray to catch any ceramic that breaks away unexpectedly.

The alts below are from 20 sensors.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 3, 2010)

rusty said:


> escrap said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I know this topic has been discussed here already and have been reading up on it,
> ...



Cool you are back up. Is the new VOIP system working OK?


----------



## escrap (Dec 4, 2010)

Rusty, thanks for the pictures. That was what i was looking for. May i ask about how much was actually there in weight. Thanks again. And i will be sure to snatch them up.


----------



## rusty (Dec 4, 2010)

escrap said:


> Rusty, thanks for the pictures. That was what i was looking for. May i ask about how much was actually there in weight. Thanks again. And i will be sure to snatch them up.




When your buying O2 sensors try to get them to leave the wires and plugs on, some pins are gold plated while I suspect other are palladium.

As for VOIP so far I've only made a couple of calls because of this move but I do have some friends doing some field testing which in my mind would be a better report coming from the consumer rather than the salesman.

The best part of this move is that I'll be able to go fishing in my backyard, our dock below.


----------



## rusty (Dec 4, 2010)

I think that if you clamped the hex part of the nit from the O2 sensor in a vise you could use a tubing cutter just before where the end piece has been crimped on to open these things up.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 4, 2010)

rusty said:


> I think that if you clamped the hex part of the nit from the O2 sensor in a vise you could use a tubing cutter just before where the end piece has been crimped on to open these things up.



Ah ha! This is just what I needed to know. I have about 40 of them that have been sittling because I didnt know how to easily get at the ceramic. I tried a dremel but thats a big mess. As far as 400 for $20. That is definately worth it. I once refined 8 of them that a jeweler gave me to see how much I could get off of them. He handed be a little bag with 8 ceramics from the sensors. I ended up getting .3 of a gram. So yeah 400 would definately be worth it even if you yeilded only .3 grams off of the 400 :lol:


----------



## escrap (Dec 4, 2010)

Well just from your figures there i could have possibly have about 15 grams. I would say well worth the 20 dollar buy. May just save on to these and try to buy some more. What do you find to be the best way to refine them.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 6, 2010)

escrap said:


> Well just from your figures there i could have possibly have about 15 grams. I would say well worth the 20 dollar buy. May just save on to these and try to buy some more. What do you find to be the best way to refine them.



Straight AR is how I refined them. I dont know if there's even another way :shock: But I can say this. Dont crush them. You can easily see the platinum that's on the ceramics and guage how much of it has been digested if you leave the ceramics whole. So when you are getting the ceramics out of the housing try to break them as little as possible.

Speaking of which. I went out and got a tubing cutter. Its almost the same one as the one pictured by rusty. That thing works like gang busters! A few revolutions and the censor is cut. I have run into one problem though.The way the cutter is makes it so that only the widest part of the censor can be cut and wont rotate on any parts that aren't round(like the hex). I want to avoid the dremel at all costs so I was thinking of taking a nail and knocking the ceramics out but I'd rather not crush it.





















The ceramic I couldnt get out.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure if it will work but see if you can take a small piece of copper pipe and slip over the ceramic to act as a somthing for the roller to go on. Use type "M" copper since it has the smallest side wall if you can find it.


----------

